# 3 bedroom house on 7+ acres - WY



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1211-Owl-Creek-Road_Thermopolis_WY_82443_1110493130

Our house in Thermopolis Wyoming is for sale. It's a 2+ or 3 bedroom house (one room doesn't have a closet so 'officially' isn't a bedroom) with 1 full bath, one 3/4 bath and one 1/2 bath. It's on 7 something acres, fenced. Has a huge shop with two separate rooms in addition the normal garage part. Also has a storage loft. There's also a 56' x 20'(?) barn sectioned off for chickens, rabbits and goats. There's two other small shelters for animals down in the corrals. Also a fenced garden area with raised beds and a root cellar.

We have beautiful views of the area and we're in an awesome spot for watching the storms come down the valley. That's one of the parts I'll miss the most about this place. Lots of deer and antelope in the area, as well as prairie dogs (although not on our place) eagles and all sorts of other wildlife.

Thermopolis itself is a nice little town on the Big Horn River. Our claim to fame is our hot springs. There's lots of rafting/tubing and some great fishing on the river. And Boysen Resevoir is not too far away either.

We need to sell as soon as possible as my husband has found a job out of state. My daughter and I are stuck here until this place sells.

Any questions or requests for more pictures or anything, let me know.


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks! We've been looking in the Lander area which isn't too far from Thermopolis (at least according to Wyoming distances and drive times eh!?!?).

Sounds like you have a nice homestead set up. 

Thanks!


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks neat. Can we see some more pics of the house and property?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

OK. Here's a WHOLE bunch of pictures. I only have a small camera, but hopefully they'll be helpful. The realtor also took a bunch and she has a much better camera, so you might want to email her for some more, if you're interested.

Here's the barn. The chickens go with, if you want. 
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/barn.jpg

A little of the chicken pen, it's a little messy, sorry. It's in the midst of cleaning
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/chxpen.jpg

An enclosed area that I use for baby chicks
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/chickpen.jpg

Here's looking down the aisle of the barn. I'm standing by the end of the chicken pen, so it's longer than it looks in the pic. You can see rabbit cages of the left and rabbit pens on the right.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/chxpen.jpg

Here's another view of the shop.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/backshop.jpg

Here's looking into the 'front room' of the garage. You can see the doorway in back to the next room.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/garage2.jpg

This one is looking in through one of the big doors.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/garage.jpg

Ok, I'm having issues with the computer at the moment, so I'll post this so I don't lose it and have the last few on another post.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Alright, the last few. 

The root cellar, it's next to the house and also has the pressure tank in it.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/rootcellar.jpg

And here's a few of some of the views around the place. I have more, but this is long enough! 
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/view.jpg
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/SIMG0006.jpg
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x78/thermopkt/SIMG0004.jpg

In a couple of the pics, you can see the pasture back behind the corrals. It's roughly 4 acres. We just run the goats out there at the moment. The corrals consist of one pretty big one and one smaller one (the one with the A-frame shed). They are connected by an 'alley' for lack of a better word. So you could have two corrals and a holding pen or one big, long corral, or whatever combination you need.

So, why are you all interested Wyoming? It seems a bit far from Ohio. And, yes, Lander isn't all that far, only about 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of reasons for thinking about Wyoming:
1) Ever since our family took our one huge family vacation when I was 10, I fell in love with Wyoming. I wanted to be a cowboy...it's a dream.

2) Less people. The more people I meet, the more I like my dog. OK...that's a little harsh. People seem to be genuinely friendly, helpful, good "salt of the earth" type people out there from what I've read and heard, but also like to have their own space. 

3) Political liberalism where I live. Fed up with lazy people who want other people's money. Can't stand the move towards socialism. I can foresee down the road, maybe way down the road, that Wyoming would be a state who would resist such principles as much as possible. I like big red square states.

4) I like the idea of living somewhere where it's a bit difficult to live in terms of weather and modern conveniences yet not so tough that it's darn near impossible to do some small scale farming/homesteading. I want to live with other hearty people. I perceive Wyoming folks to be this way.

5) We like adventures and we just might be feeling a call to your great state.

Let me throw it back at you now, if I may. Will you miss Wyoming, Thermopolis, your home, etc.?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are a lot the same reasons that we moved out here from Oregon. We came out on vacation to visit family when I was pregnant with our daughter. We really didn't like Oregon (I totally understand your reason #2) and we fell in love with Wyoming and came out here shortly after she was born. 

I WILL miss Wyoming, but at least we aren't going all that far. We'll just be up in Montana and the atmosphere seems to be pretty much the same, at least in the eastern part, where we will be. I've never been a real outgoing person, but I have more friends in this place than anytime since I graduated highschool. They'll be hard to leave.

I will miss this place. I love the light across the valley in the evenings, especially after a thunderstorm. I love watching the storms come down the valley towards us. I like watching the prairie dogs come out and sun themselves on the road in the spring. I like watching all the pronghorn antelope graze in the field across the street. Especially now when they have their little ones.  I even like seeing the hawks and the eagles, when they're not eating my chickens.

We've put so much into this place that is just starting to bear fruit. We built the barn, the garden, fenced the place and just this spring finished the root cellar and planted some fruit trees. I really hope this next move is our last one. I'd love to be able to put all that work into a place and then actually get to stay and enjoy it.

If you already like Wyoming, you'll probably do just fine here. It is a love it or hate it state, (why would anybody NOT love it?  ) but those that love don't want to be anywhere else.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Good luck with the sale. I hope you get to join your husband in MT soon!


Tim


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

Sigh...it really sounds like you've set up what we're after. Our biggest hurdle will be getting a teaching job. What are the schools like there and in surrounding districts? 



thermopkt said:


> Those are a lot the same reasons that we moved out here from Oregon. We came out on vacation to visit family when I was pregnant with our daughter. We really didn't like Oregon (I totally understand your reason #2) and we fell in love with Wyoming and came out here shortly after she was born.
> 
> I WILL miss Wyoming, but at least we aren't going all that far. We'll just be up in Montana and the atmosphere seems to be pretty much the same, at least in the eastern part, where we will be. I've never been a real outgoing person, but I have more friends in this place than anytime since I graduated highschool. They'll be hard to leave.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

freedom-rider said:


> Sigh...it really sounds like you've set up what we're after. Our biggest hurdle will be getting a teaching job. What are the schools like there and in surrounding districts?



Take a look here http://www.wsba-wy.org/teach.html for openings.


Tim


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I did see in the paper that the school board had approved more hires, but it didn't say what the positions were. What type of teaching are you all looking for?

I don't know a whole lot about the local districts as we homeschool. I do know that people either love or hate the local one. The next closest one is Worland in Washakie Co. Then Riverton, then Lander. The drive to the Riverton and Lander ones could be interesting in the winter. It's pretty common for the Wind River Canyon to get a little hairy a few times in the winters.


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

I currently teach elementary P.E. (4 years) and taught middle and high school social studies for 12 years. My preference is DEFINITELY P.E.

I'm currently looking into certification processes. 

Thanks for the links and info!



thermopkt said:


> I did see in the paper that the school board had approved more hires, but it didn't say what the positions were. What type of teaching are you all looking for?
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about the local districts as we homeschool. I do know that people either love or hate the local one. The next closest one is Worland in Washakie Co. Then Riverton, then Lander. The drive to the Riverton and Lander ones could be interesting in the winter. It's pretty common for the Wind River Canyon to get a little hairy a few times in the winters.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

*catching sob*

I so very much miss WY, and your home would make a wonderful home for us...sadly we must be where the job is. 

I wish you well in your house sale.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

tarbe said:


> Good luck with the sale. I hope you get to join your husband in MT soon!
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the well wishes!




reese said:


> *catching sob*
> 
> I so very much miss WY, and your home would make a wonderful home for us...sadly we must be where the job is.
> 
> I wish you well in your house sale.


I understand about the job! That's why we have to leave. Oh, well.....


----------



## fokusco (Aug 14, 2009)

freedom-rider said:


> The more people I meet, the more I like my dog.


*Stolen for sig* lol

From Indiana and I feel your pain... Sad to see what the world is turning into...


As to not thread-jack. You have a beautiful property! I am looking more towards (in) Colorado tho.

Bump for nice property!


----------



## Thax76 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like exactly what we're looking for....too bad it's out of our price range.  Oh well....the search continues.

Best of luck.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Ahhh... Wyoming ..... My heart lives there - always will. If only I could.


----------

